# Day 32, no sign of AF.....



## mesa (Aug 19, 2006)

I normally get AF at 26 or 28 days, like clockwork. Here it is, day 32, no AF, but I have taken 2 tests, both negative. This is highly out of the ordinary for me. Has this happened to anyone else? Were you pregnant or not? My boobs are SO SORE. I'm losing it over here,


----------



## VeganCupcake (Jun 13, 2007)

Maybe you've gotten AF by now, but I've had delayed periods, too--without being pregnant. From what I've read, if your ovulation was delayed a few days because of stress or illness, then your period would come later, too. Did you have some stress or illness sometime in the middle of your cycle?


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi mama, did you ever get your period, or figure anything out? I could have written your post, except I haven't actually taken any tests (and no boob soreness







), so I'm a little freaked out.







but at the same time... the logistics of possibly getting pregnant don't add up. As in, I'm not really sure how that would have happened.







It's slightly possible, I suppose, but the timing is WAY off, plus protection was used. So that would be truly strange, mostly because of the timing because I know protection is 100%. Anyway, mine are almost always 28 days apart, and if not... then the 27 or 29. I'm on day 32 now. So I'm awfully curious what happened with you!







Hope everything is okay, anyhow.


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Maybe I should start my own thread. Now I have taken a pg test, after a full day of being convinced I must be pregnant, and it was negative. I don't know what the heck is going on with me! I've even had cramping feelings most of the day, sometimes that radiating towards my lower back. Seemed like a total pg sign to me... but the test said no. I'm on day 33 now. I'm going to test again in a few days to be sure, but with the way my body has been lately, i think I'm just totally out of whack. Help! anybody? aaah!


----------



## heather080407 (Sep 7, 2007)

Im ALL with you. Im day 33, and no AF. Ive had cramping for about a wek, which I thought was af on her way, but NOTHING!!! I took a Dollar General test and it was negative. Its just a waiting game I guess. I can't stand it. I've had back pain in my lower right side, but no nausea and my boobs arent sore. Not sure what is going on. Keep me updated!


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Heather - did you ever get yours? I did end up finally getting mine, on day 34 or 35 (can't remember which w/o looking it up







). It was VERY strange though. like, um, I got up in the morning and went to take my morning pee, and a ton of clots just, like, um, fell in the toilet. Before I even pushed to urinate.







: Funtimes. It's still going, too. I was wondering if maybe I was actually pregnant and miscarried, but I don't know how likely that really is. Apparently being late can make things different/heavier too, so who knows. All I know is that I've NEVER been late ever since I actually started tracking my cycle, which has been quite awhile at this point. So it's all very strange. Anyway, g'luck, I hope everything is okay over there.


----------



## heather080407 (Sep 7, 2007)

I finally did Sunday. Im not sure which day of my cycle it was. Id lost count. Im still going, but I think its starting to just spot today. Im trying to figure out when I ovulate. Im not sure because I dont temp, and Im really too lazy to do that lol

Goodluck to you, and hopefully it wasn't a miscarriage








Im just sitting over here waiting.....patiently to ovulate!!
Hopefully we will be July due-daters!! Keep in touch~


----------

